# My dog Tank



## nemesis20 (Sep 25, 2008)

My dog tank. He is a lab/shepard mix


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pup. I can see mischief in them eyes of Tank.:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's one good looking dog.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That's one good looking dog.
> 
> -Jeff-


+1 :smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice looking dog. Baldy is right; Tank does look like he is pondering something obnoxious. :mrgreen:


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Good looking dog:smt023


----------



## nemesis20 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks


----------

